# Ninja Optimizations



## SevenGuns2k (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi guys, I need help to build the best Pathfinder Ninja possible, fighting style suggestions, tricks, equipment, etc... We're using a 25 points system and starting at level 4. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ramaster (Jul 16, 2013)

What's the deal with the ninja? Well, the way to get the most out of them is to use their sneak attack damage to really pile up a bunch of d6s and rip the opponent apart.

The thing is that the best way to set up sneak attacks is by flanking and that really depends on party composition. If you have 2+ other characters that are regularly going to engage enemies in melee combat, then your damage will really shine, otherwise the 2-handed-wielding-7int-halforc-barbarian will outdamage you every single turn. 

All this advice assumes that you have a party composition that allows you to flank regularly. A wizard/cleric/etc buddy with summon spells helps too.

First of all, the sad true about the ninja: The best ninja is just a Rogue! But not any rogue, at all. A small Sized, Knife Master, Scout that takes a couple ninja tricks! If you have no problem with just reflavoring your Rogue as a ninja (the ninja is a rogue subclass, after all) then read on. It can be done all ninja, of course, but it will come out less effective.

This guy's ideal race is Grippi. This little frog-dudes are the ultimate ninja assassins: http://www.d20pfsrd.com/races/other-races/uncommon-races/arg-grippli

So, basically, +2 DEX and WIS with only a -2 to STR. 30 ft regular speed, 20 ft climb speed, small (+1 to attacks and AC and +4 to stealth) and darkvision 60 feet. All the alternate racial traits all good and should be taken over the standard race features.

25 point buy gives a lot of flexibility on your stats. This is what I recommend (Grippi Racial adjustment already included):

STR 14 -  5 = 12
CON 14 -  5 = 14
DEX 16 - 10 = 18
INT 14 -  5 = 14
WIS 14 -  5 = 16
CHA 07 - -4 =  7

That's a lean, mean, sneak attacking machine.

So, your first level is Knife Master/Scout (by RAW you can combine 2 or more archetypes that don't replace the same class features). Your first level Feat is Two Weapon Fighting and your traits (if you are using them) should be River Rat (look it up, it gives +1 to swim checks and +1 DMG with daggers) and one of those +2 Initiative traits.

At second level you get a Rogue talent, I recommend Finesse rogue to start getting that flanking sneak attacks with your twin daggers. 3rd level gives you a feat; improved initiative is great at this point. 4th grants another Rogue Talent, so pick Ki pool (this gives you a Ki pool equal to your WIS modifier). At 5th you get another feat... I don't have a recommendation for this one, just pick what you like (more ki points can come in handy, toughness is ok too). At level 6 you get another rogue talent, so get Ninja trick and pick Vanishing Trick (Invisibility has OBVIOUS uses, such as setting up devastating sneak attacks).

The other crucial feats are the two-weapon fighting ones and the Ninja Trick Invisible Blade that you should take as soon as you can take advanced Rogue Talents (it upgrades your Invisibility to Greater Invisibility).

So... that's a damn good ninja right there.

If you don't go Rogue (you take Ninja levels), then it's pretty much the same but with Halfling (the Ninja Ki pools comes from CHA instead of WIS) and no Knife Master or Scout, of course. It is still a good characters, it's just that you lose some damage potential (dual wield Wakisayis in that case).

Hope this helps.


----------



## SevenGuns2k (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, I guess I choose Ninja because of color, and there was another player already using a rogue knife fighter/scout. So I thought to try something different.


----------

